# Hampshire Vehicle Detailing - Maybe a DW first (Well pimped up like this anyway)



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Been chocker again this week had a very smart looking Ford S-Max in for a minor Correction Detail and interior.

The owner is a member on here so hopefully will be along soon.

The car on arrival, pretty clean already so just a quick foam and wash ready for claying.























































The car was then clayed using megs fine clay.

Before:










Considering how cleaned the car looked, felt the clay picked up LOTS of contamination, and helped remove the old Diamondbrite sealant too;-)

After just the bonnet:










Now all clayed and ready for inspecting...... :doublesho









































































I then got the PTG will showed pretty good levels of 120+ so plenty to be getting on with.

I then got out the makita and opted for a elite car care cutting pad/3m fc+ to knock out all the swirls as a few deeper RDS were hiding underneath, this was then refined using untrafina leaving this.

50/50












































































































50/50's














































Once all the machining was completed, the car was given a IPA wipedown and then lp'd ready for the 1st layer of Jetseal to bond correctly.

This was applied and left for 30 mins before buffing and then another layer after again 30 mins.



















The wheels on the car were then cleaned/sealed using planet polish wheel seal/shine, the arches dressed and tyres, the glass cleaned and rubber dressed using gummi plfedge, exhausts polished.

The following day the car was given its final coat of protection a layer of banana armour, the interio was then also fully cleaned/carpets shampooed and all plastics cleaned/dressed using einzsett ****pit premium.

Final pics enjoy.
















































































































































































































Work was carried out over 3 days.

Thanks for looking
Paul​


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Love the black paint work came up a treat, reflection shots did your hard work justice Paul:thumb::thumb:


----------



## 2oh6 (Apr 23, 2009)

Very very nice work there! :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice turnaround.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Lovely finish, hope the owner was very happy


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Excellent...both your work and the car itself


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Nice car. Paint came up great also.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not bad i suppose.....  i feel another trip to Portsmouth is on haha.

Love the car also, if we ever need a people carrier we would be carting kids about in this for sure!! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

The paintwork on this is almost identical looking to my car so would love to be able to replicate the finish myself and with some planning and time I shall be trying it!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation Paul, great pics aswell. New camera?


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Petrol or diesel ? A friend has the 2.5t (same as FST) which has been "enhanced" lol! Absolutely flys, fastest kiddie carrier in the west !


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work paul as all ways


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

panther black is superb when polished. its shocking how badly swirls hide that great flake in the paint...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Fantastic transformation Paul, great pics aswell. New camera?


Hi Nick

Thank you, yes I got myself a Sony A200 DSLR. (Still getting to grips with it taking pics indoors.)

PS. The pad turned up this week Nick so thank you very much will give it a try on my new Audi Avant this week. :thumb:


hulla the hulla said:


> Petrol or diesel ? A friend has the 2.5t (same as FST) which has been "enhanced" lol! Absolutely flys, fastest kiddie carrier in the west !


Yes this has the same 2.5t engine out the ST's well its a Volvo t5 engine .

Thanks everyone :thumb:


----------



## whitey2048 (May 27, 2010)

Derek. I too hve a black vectra and would love to be able to achieve that kind of shine. Time, money, equipment and skill are the only things holding me back :wall:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there mate :thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Top quality finish, great work


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice work Paul, I prefer your outdoor pics


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Finerdetails said:


> nice work Paul, I prefer your outdoor pics


Thanks Iain

Still trying to work out the best settings for the indoor with the lighting issues....

Paul


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice turn around


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

brilliant finish.. funny I was thinking of chopping the ST in for one of these!!


----------



## sengh (Aug 13, 2008)

MORE PICS OF THE MK2 PLEASE!!! nice detail btw


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Hampshire Vehicle Detailing said:


> Thanks Iain
> 
> Still trying to work out the best settings for the indoor with the lighting issues....
> 
> Paul


yes, it doesn't look like an easy job for you in there to show off the quality of your work, I know from my years in the garage...

The northern lights roof was one of my draws to the new unit, loads of natual light, so hardly ever have lights on, and no need for trying to point halogens at the wall which i hate in pics.


----------



## scotty26 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have just bought one of these and was not expecting that much after having to sell my pristine A6 due to the arrival of my third child. But I can't fault it to be honest. However, I did avoid the 2.5T petrol model unlike this chap - he really must like petrol stations - great work on the paint by the way, looks mint for an 07 now


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

A Job Well Done!!!!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks ace Paul :thumb:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice work, who knew that a MPV could look cool?


----------

